
Scaleway C2 Ramp Up: 10 000 BareMetal Servers per Month - Remiii
https://blog.scaleway.com/2016/06/07/c2-ramp-up-10000-baremetal-servers-month/
======
mstolpm
Has anyone already tried scaleways C2 instances and can share some insights?
I've tried their other offers (not BareMetal) and had mixed results.

~~~
ciot1CDM
Beware: their servers do not use ECC memory.

I believe building reliable, internet-scale services on such hardware is
impossible. Having single bit errors, which are hardly rare [0], silently
propagate is a recipe for disaster.

I applaud Scaleway for the foresight of building custom, sale-out hardware,
however, that this is their _second_ effort and still lacking in ECC use is
very, very, disappointing.

I would love to use this hardware, it's almost the perfect design, but it's
tragically flawed as is.

[0] DRAM Errors in the Wild: A Large-Scale Field Study
[http://research.google.com/pubs/pub35162.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub35162.html)

